#  ,  ,   >   54 CTV 6642-3M

## LML

54 CTV 6642-3M  -90.


(   )
   . 
  -  R402     . 
  R402,   . 
       . 
 ,  C408 220 400   .  C408  275 ,       "". 

    .
P.S.      .

:

http://www.vityas.com/data/scheme/ct...6742_page1.gif 

http://www.vityas.com/data/scheme/ct...6742_page2.gif

http://www.vityas.com/data/scheme/ct...6742_page3.gif

----------

LML

----------

,      ...     ,     409...   ...   ...  ...    

http://monitor.espec.ws/viewtopic.php?p=777392
http://monitor.espec.ws/section1/topic130375.html

  STDU Viewer  (2.5 )
http://www.stdutility.com/stduviewer.html
    ,      40     +   110

----------

LML

----------

